# First snook on Fly!



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

One more


----------



## mxfonze729 (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice, congradulations! [smiley=cool2.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great fish on fly, Congrats!


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Congrats! What rod and reel did you end up getting?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Good for you!  I'm still working on that species myself. :-[


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

[smiley=bravo.gif] -your hooked for sure now !!
                             -anytide
---take those flies over to the fenders at the captiva bridge and hang on


----------



## RedFinaddict (Sep 14, 2010)

> Congrats! What rod and reel did you end up getting?


Redington Crosswater in a 8wt. Im looking to upgrade. Its not a bad setup for the price, I did change the line out to SA Redfish line, the rio line that came on the combo broke while stretching. Not sure if it was nicked or frayed. I didnt put much if any presure on it at all. Other than that it has servied me well, the main reason for upgrading is I feel far enough advanced for a faster action rod. 


To everyone else thanks, it sure is an accomplishment. Im hooked on the fly now, most my spinning/baitcasting setups are sure to collect dust until the winds howling.


----------



## JsimpTampaFl3 (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice fish. i just caught my first snook on fly today always but wasnt that big. Congrats


----------

